
My fitness tracker just turned into ransomware - lavezzi
https://medium.com/@detailsofmylife.net/did-fitness-buddy-just-turn-into-ransomware-dc951be2b961#.p8e4xayu7
======
uuoc
And now you understand what Richard M. Stallman means when he refers to
"freedom" in relation to software.

This software was not free, and does not respect your freedoms.

